# cpc exam retake



## marty3073 (Jan 7, 2010)

I am currently a member of the aapc and i have taken the cpc exam (in 2006), but i let my cert go. I will be taken it again in may'10. Is there any advice on how i should prepare?

Thanks,
marty3073


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 7, 2010)

*Differences since 2006*

There are a number of differences in the exam since 2006. 

There are many more scenarios/op reports/office notes in the exam today. 

The exam time for 2010 is 5 hr 40 min ... NO time given for breaks (that is, you can take a bathroom or snack break if you like, but that time won't be added back) - everyone's 5hr40min ends at the same time. 

Passing score of 70% on the entire exam is required (vs 70% on each of the three sections). So you might be terrible in one area and still pass if you really excel in other areas.

If your experience has been focused on one area, I'd advise that you concentrate your studies on areas you don't normally code. For example, if I were taking the test today I'd want to really study cardiology, OB/GYN, radiology and Path/labs. (I don't deal with those areas at all and there have been lots of changes in cardiology in the last couple of years.)

Good luck!  

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Collette  (Jan 7, 2010)

*CPC Re-take*

I have taken the CPC exam in 2008 with no prior experience in coding.  The exam is difficult.  I would suggest you purchase the Indpendent Study Guide and buckle down.  The test had three sections to it.  You must pass each section.  After the test was over most of the test takers were in shock at how difficult it was.  If you passed it once you can do it again.  I still haven't been able to land a coding job.  Good luck!!!


----------



## marty3073 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement. I think i will purchase the independent study guide. Also, i am not a coder either, and a little advice, don't look for things in the coding field. I am a medical biller, but i know somewhere down the road someone will be interested in a coder and i believe that a opportunity will swing my way. So what i am saying is try working your way up!

and again, 
thanks,
marty3073


----------



## piggylover (Jan 8, 2010)

Good Luck on your test. I just took my test in 2009 and passed but it was a hard test. You have plenty of time to study though and that is exactly what I would do. I am still looking for a job, it is a tough world if you don't have any experience.


----------



## Myrna Dick (Jan 14, 2010)

*A Little Stressed*

I took the CPC-H exam in December 09 and failed!  It was extremely tough, but I am determined to pass this time.  I have rescheduled for May 2010, but I need to know if I still use the 2009 coding books since it is a retake, or if I need to purchase the new ones?  
I guess the discouraging thing about failing is that it wasn't by much!  I have submitted my resume to some hospitals and it is a definite no around here without the certification.  My only other fear is my lack of hands-on experience.  Any thoughts?


----------



## marty3073 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi,
i would use my 2010 edition code books, because 2010 might have something that 2009 did not have. So i would use those (2010 edition). When i first got certified, i was sending my resume out to places that needed certified coders, but i had not experience, so i stop looking for the coding and went into something like medical billing. And so far it has worked out for me, although i have not landed a coding job, but with my medical billing experience i know that it will come one day. Good luck!!


----------



## rthames052006 (Jan 15, 2010)

FTessaBartels said:


> There are a number of differences in the exam since 2006.
> 
> There are many more scenarios/op reports/office notes in the exam today.
> 
> ...



Hey Tessa-

I haven't been on the forum in a bit- how are you doing!

I have to agree with what you said.  I too would have to study alot on cardiology, radiology, gyn.  Isn't it funny how we branch out and "specialize".  I'm really trying to get myself "out of my comfort zone".  Cardio-Thoracic is one I'd love to learn and that I think would be very challenging!

Best of luck to you marty3073!


----------



## emartin713 (Jan 20, 2010)

In regard to books you can use for taking the exam, you need to have the current edition books. There were over 1,000 code changes this year. I was also told that they will not let you take the exam with out of date coding manuals. I know its a big hunk of money, but it will be worth it to have everything be available to you regarding the coding changes.


----------



## jjhamer1 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Time - Time - Time*

In order to save you stress, be sure to go through the test booklet, choose those questions with the short, one or two code answers. Even the best of coders get caught with not enough time. Average time per question about 2-2.5 minutes.
      Also, be aware of the "resequencing codes" they will certainly be on the test. And yes, do not use any out-of-date materials...you will be sorry if you do.
          GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## jmiller9427 (Jan 28, 2010)

*tips..*

1. do the easy section first (medical term, A&P).
2. Once you get the cpt code the ICD-9 code will follow or at least it will narrow your choices down to two.
3. Study, study, study and study some more.

I took my cpc test in december and passed.  It was my third try, but I did it.  Not working yet but still looking.  Good luck on your exam.


----------



## marty3073 (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks,
will there be any v-codes or ecodes on the exam?


jsmith2903 said:


> 1. do the easy section first (medical term, A&P).
> 2. Once you get the cpt code the ICD-9 code will follow or at least it will narrow your choices down to two.
> 3. Study, study, study and study some more.
> 
> I took my cpc test in december and passed.  It was my third try, but I did it.  Not working yet but still looking.  Good luck on your exam.


----------



## jmiller9427 (Jan 29, 2010)

*tips continued...*

Not by themselves, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## tachycoder (Sep 18, 2012)

*CPC Exam*

How many times can you take the CPC exam in one year?


----------

